# Pictures of droopy eyes in puppy



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This pic you can see how bad the droopy eye lids are..... Any ideas....?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That's ectropian....

It may fix itself as she grows up. Does she get eye infections - is it all the time?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well.... He (Rem) has frequent eye boogies idk if that's related... Never infections but it does get watery, i wipe them daily...
Some days I think the droopiness seems more pronounced, for sure.... 
The vet said he has allergies but I'm checking for another opinion soon...
Is this a serious issue if that's what it is..?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It is ectropion, which might get tighter with growth. Usually not an issue in terms of infection,etc...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Allergies are uncommon in young dogs....


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Really??? They gave me benadryl because he was sneezing and snorting and things like that.....
I may really need to check with another vet then...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Rem 
Thor has droopy eyes sometimes. Looks similar to that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Has your vet said anything at all to you about Thor's eyes? Also, attaching a cuter pic I snapped at the same time  


Shellbug said:


> Hi Rem
> Thor has droopy eyes sometimes. Looks similar to that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree, looks like ectropion. With a young dog, it is entirely possible that it may self correct as the head grows.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess that's the answer across the board... I googled it but I still wanted to post a pic because Rem's seemed to hang out more than a lot of pics I seen posted before. You know, as a mom you're always wanting to know for sure.. Glad to hear it may correct

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bella has one eye that looks like that. Her vet said it was from her breeding, I.e., genetic. Since I have no way to talk to the "breeder," there was nothing for me to do. It does not seem to bother her, and when you catch her at just right angle she looks like a very distinguished Bassett hound type GR.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hahaha!! That made me laugh. I'm sure I could contact his breeder, but to what end ya know? I don't think it would matter to them, sadly... plus if they offered a trade or refund I'd deny 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

tine434 said:


> Hahaha!! That made me laugh. I'm sure I could contact his breeder, but to what end ya know? I don't think it would matter to them, sadly... plus if they offered a trade or refund I'd deny
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly... Once you fall in love with them, there's no going back.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Well now I am wondering about Thor's eyes. His look like that. I will ask my vet also. Rem is so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*droopy eyes*

Yes, Bentley has in the last week, started having white mucus in his eyes each morning. Some days it is more than others. He also has his lower eyelips drooping more than they were. I took to vet and he said he could not see any infection and the opthomalogist last monday did not find a problem other than his juvies. But, why is this just coming on now. He is 8 months now and had no sign of this earlier. Do i need to revisit the vet or could this be okay?


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

* One of Hunter's eyes was droopy when he was a puppy and was always runny with clear liquid. The vet did not think it was ectropion and thought we should "wait and see" since it did not seem to bother him at all. He explained that sometimes, the eye socket is just too big and they will eventually grow into it. I tried to keep it as dry as possible so he wouldn't get tear stains. After about a year, it went away on its own.
*


----------

